# Blade question.



## Ispyfromabove (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all.

I'm brand new here, and just picked p my first lawn tractor. A must for a few years since I'm now taking care of 2 properties each over a half acre. 

Anyway, I have a John Deere LA115 and I have a few questions about blades.

I believe the blades on the mower at the moment are the stock all purpose blades, but I want to bag stuff. I went to lowes (mistake) and looked for the John Deere "high lift" blades, but could not find them. However I saw an interesting set of blades by Arnold's, called extreme mulching blades. They claim to give 50% better bagging over stock blades. Every review I read on them was great, but it sounded like they were all mulching, not bagging. They do have a lot of lifted surface on the back of the blade, aerodynamically this could mean more upward moving air, but hey, I'm just a pilot, not an engineer... I was wondering if any of you good folks here have tried these blades with your bagger.

Look forward to the responses.

Sean


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I never have myself, but I did want to welcome you to the forum as quite literally our 20,000th member! No prizes to offer but thought it was kinda cool!


----------



## Ispyfromabove (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks... That's quite a distinction. Where might I find that statistic and add it to my profile? Lol.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to the bottom of the main page and look on the left side. Right there just below the member list. We've been watching this number for a few days now. We're close to 10 years on the net now. Sorry, didn't mean to highjack your thread....... With that username, I'm afraid to ask what you do!:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have always had good luck with the extreme mulching blades.


----------



## Ispyfromabove (Mar 24, 2013)

@ tractor beam. 

This is my handle in several forums. I was a casino Surveillance Investigator and Gaming inspector for many years. That's where the name came from. Kind of an ominous handle for a pilot to have though...lol. I still dabble in surveillance and cctv stuff, but mostly for houses and vehicles. I am done dealing with the casino scene. Now I'm the security manager for a large shipping, importing and freight systems company. A much better environment.


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

The blade you need is M154062. That is the high lift blade and it creates more "wind" to throw the grass in the bagger. I don't think the other blades will work as well.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I have a LA 120 and I purchased John Deere Hi-lift blades on line. They make a world of difference in sucking up stuff. The biggest difference is in the fall when I suck up leaves. Very few shoot clogs.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I never have myself, but I did want to welcome you to the forum as quite literally our 20,000th member! No prizes to offer but thought it was kinda cool!




Yep..:thumbsup:.


----------

